# Live animal traps



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I am looking for place that sells one way door animal excluders in southwest ohio. I have tried tractor supply and pet stores any other suggestions. Thanks for the help. Steve


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im not sure what an animal excluder is but garden supply places sell hav-a-hart traps in various sizes for pest control. they work. i trapped about 25 chipmunks with it along with a skunk, a squirrel, birds, etc. they come in various sizes.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I'am also not familiar with what you ask. I use the have a heart style that I got at gander mountain. 
You might find something at bass pro shops.
I had ground squerels and greys that needed a different place to live.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

maby walmart or a outdoor store. look in the phone book also


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

if you have a harbor frieght by you,they sell them


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. An animal excluder looks much like a wire box trap. the differance is the front has 4 large wings to attach over the hole. then there is a one way door. followed by either an open end or one with a door and latch. The idea is that you put this over the hole when there inside and they come out through the door but can't get back in. Once you have them out you can patch the hole without trapping anything in your attick or house. S


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Check your local Landmark (Co-op). They should be able to get them.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

here's an online source.

http://www.livetrap.com/cgi/search....ate=products.shtml&2_option=1&2=One+Way+Doors


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

sevenx said:


> Thanks for the tips. An animal excluder looks much like a wire box trap. the differance is the front has 4 large wings to attach over the hole. then there is a one way door. followed by either an open end or one with a door and latch. The idea is that you put this over the hole when there inside and they come out through the door but can't get back in. Once you have them out you can patch the hole without trapping anything in your attick or house. S


I assume you are trying to get rid of squirrels? Check these guys out. www.livetrap.com


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You can buy nice welded traps like this at the **** dog trials in Kenton for 30 bucks each, new. Nice heavy ones. My buddy purchased one last year now all his neighbors want one.


----------

